# What you wanna see Auctioned????



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is my List-o-Plants
Just tell me what your interested in and i will do my best to get it on auction for tonight.


Red Ludwigga 
Parrots Feather (dwarf not solid green has some red on it) 
Pickrel Rush 
Some kinda Tall stuff that flowers yellow 
water lillies (large dry bulbs, and some
small and medium ones that have nice lily pads on them)

One large water lilly that has BUNCHES of pads and is about to bloom 
Anacharis 
Water Hycnith 
some iris 
The rare hard to find Thalia dealbata 
seeds for Hibiscus coccineus great for ponds (or tubs in your case) 
melon swords 
and im sure theirs more but i just can't think of it all
Also I can get http://www.victoria-adventure.org/aquatic_plants/gs_galleries/ludwigia_sedoides.html for about 7-8$ for a plant

In addition to this aquatic plant list I also have all kinds of annuals as well as perenials I can ship plants or seeds for your yard or porch or even inside! I also have LOTS of bulbs if your interested! These blubs include Iris which are GREAT for tubs and ponds!! Iris have beautiful blooms also! Any questions reply to this post or email me at [email protected]

Thanks MarineFish (MF) aka Bradley Hall [Brad]


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

marinefish said:


> The rare hard to find Thalia dealbata


Not so hard to find but a nice pond plant


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

well considering i paid 55$ i figured it was pertty ding dang hard to find or either the nursery i got it from "saw me comming"


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

that was for my origional plant but it has grown adn spread and had to be split alot


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

How much on the Water Hycnith and do you have any water lettuce and if you do how much would it be?

Would be interested in either or both if the price is right.

Also do you have any aquatic plants for low light tanks?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

for this other plant, starts with an A, the only other plant that cichlids don't eat. unless there are more then 2 plants out there. right now alls i have is java ferns. and would like more plants. but no one around here carries the other plant


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

wt i guewss maybe 2.50$ a plant? i don't ahve any lettuce but if y7ou looking for shade parrots feather does the trick


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'd like to see the red ludwigia and hibiscus coccineus.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Eustralis stellata (bot variations)
tonnia
blyxa japonica
bacopa Uraguay
ludwigia sp. "panatal"

Just a few I would love to see.


----------

